# How to wake people up



## UpstateNYproud (Jul 5, 2014)

How do we do it folks? I am having trouble pulling family and friends out of the matrix. Any suggestions?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink ... just keep taking it back to the water and hope for the best. 

Start out small, like keeping food and water for a summer/winter storm. (3 days)

Best of luck.


----------



## UpstateNYproud (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks. I have our immediate family covered. Just hoping for others to come around. Appreciate the response.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

what do they LIKE to do that is remotely close to "prepping"???


Is there an uncle or a niece or a brother in law that likes shooting? great!!! take them to the range, take them to an IDPA match, point out the CMP website (civilian marksmanship program)

what about everyone else? the ones that dont want to shoot guns?

making hand crafted foods? gardening? gifts from making jams and jellies?
all of that easily done and gets them involved in their own cycle of preparedness, having a direct role in the food that is on their table. Watch and see if they don't start kicking store brands to the curb after they get a taste of making it fresh!

"well you know, the .gov says have 3 days supplies ready to go..."

ask them in that context, what if that 3 days is the middle of winter? can you heat the house? can you thaw food? can you cook food? other than snow do you have water?

do you have the ability to talk to family without a telephone? for example, does your family have several people into HAM and CB and such? 

these are starting points... it's like fishing... find the right bait for the right fish, and let them decide to hit the hook!


----------



## UpstateNYproud (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks Dakine. I have some bait out there now. I love your ideas. I will consider talking to them a bit more but also engaging them with activities and such that they believe in


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Experience is a harsh mistress. Of course you don't want to see them get caught short in a major disaster. But I'll bet there was a time when they ran out of soup in the middle of a flu bug and had to drag their sorry butt to the grocery store. That's a teachable moment. If you keep the conversation on a very small level like that, it won't feel threatening and they'll be more willing to talk about it. Baby steps, yo.

Whatever you do *don't* nag, harp, or preach. There's no more efficient or permanent way to turn someone off an issue. Any issue.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

And here I was going to say Ice Water!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Just remember, whoever you're talking to about preparedness is likely to show up at your house (with their families) when TSHTF.


----------



## Mnrdnck (Jun 27, 2014)

With my wife I have been starting out small being in Minnesota I had winter on my side. But mostly I am using information news stories, websites etc. Just bringing news stories or things that I have read in every day conversations That show how bad things are getting and could get. You may have to just prep without their support.:shtf2: P.S only talk about prepping with those you would be willing to share your supplies with or those you are prepared to shoot when they show up at your door demanding your supplies.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I tried talking to people about the coming economic collapse. They either think I'm crazy or they think buying a few old coins will be enough to protect them from the hyperinflation that's coming.

I think a lot more people will wake up after the dollar is devalued 35% or 70%. By then it will be too late for most people.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Just remember, whoever you're talking to about preparedness is likely to show up at your house (with their families) when TSHTF.


I felt fairly confident when talking to a friend of mine about prepping as he had been a practicing Mormon for several years. He started laughing and saying how he would just come to my house and how he never got a laugh when he told others that. When he finally looked over at my stone face he quit laughing and you could tell he was trying to figure out why I wasn't laughing. This is an intelligent man that understands that bad things happen. Some people just refuse to get it. This guy has been told multiple times and he just will not understand.

If this man showed up with his guns and a car loaded with food he would be a great asset.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

We've had a few threads on this. My suggestion has always been to bring up something completely realistic like a hurricane, which have hit this area several times in the past few years. Use whatever makes sense in your geographic area. If someone won't prep a bit for events like hurricanes, then there is no point in moving the discussion to anything more difficult. They aren't buying.

The other thing you can do for those close to you is simply prep for a larger number of people. I have a household of four. I prep for 16. I know who the others are but they don't necessarily know I am prepping for them. If by some fluke they don't need my help (unlikely) then I am positioned to help others.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> We've had a few threads on this. My suggestion has always been to bring up something completely realistic like a hurricane, which have hit this area several times in the past few years. Use whatever makes sense in your geographic area. If someone won't prep a bit for events like hurricanes, then there is no point in moving the discussion to anything more difficult. They aren't buying.
> 
> The other thing you can do for those close to you is simply prep for a larger number of people. I have a household of four. I prep for 16. I know who the others are but they don't necessarily know I am prepping for them. If by some fluke they don't need my help (unlikely) then I am positioned to help others.


EXACTLY!

Prepare for what is realistic to you (them). For instance, I'd never prepare for a hurricane. If there is ever a concern of a hurricane hitting me then the World has much bigger problems. 
People should prepare for what is personal to them. AND for the love of God let newbies know that very very few preppers are like what you see on TV. Furthermore, the preppers you see on TV are being edited to death and are taken out of context just for sensationalism.

OR

Get to the point where I'm at: if they come to you for help then start the conversation; *if they do not bring it up neither do I.*


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

doubleTHICK said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> Prepare for what is realistic to you (them). For instance, I'd never prepare for a hurricane. If there is ever a concern of a hurricane hitting me then the World has much bigger problems.
> People should prepare for what is personal to them. AND for the love of God let newbies know that very very few preppers are like what you see on TV. Furthermore, the preppers you see on TV are being edited to death and are taken out of context just for sensationalism.
> ...


have I missed something?

Katrina hit TX, and so did the next one... are you all the way up by OK that supposedly a hurricane will be just a storm by the time it hits you?

sandy was a storm 1000 miles across.

ruling yourself out because you haven't had that storm yet seems a little premature. Good luck tho!!!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

doubleTHICK said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> Prepare for what is realistic to you (them). For instance, I'd never prepare for a hurricane. If there is ever a concern of a hurricane hitting me then the World has much bigger problems.
> People should prepare for what is personal to them. AND for the love of God let newbies know that very very few preppers are like what you see on TV. Furthermore, the preppers you see on TV are being edited to death and are taken out of context just for sensationalism.
> ...


Well, the OP seems to have recognized the difficulty of doing this alone and also recognized the problem of convincing others close to them then to participate.

I took advantage of Sandy to bring up preparing for similar events to others. The result was not as good as I hoped for but not a total bust either. Basically, my family, who know I do this, had an "Aha that's what he's doing." moment, but others who I broached the idea that following Red Cross and FEMA level of preparations made sense, still have their head in the sand.

You do bring up a good point though with the need for OPSEC.

I think there are pros and cons to even bringing up the subject.

Pros: You can't prep for the everyone, and if you care about others you want them to prep for themselves, i.e. basic humanity.

Cons: You run the risk that other people just think you are nuts, destroying your ability to influence them and OPSEC.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Dakine said:


> have I missed something?
> 
> Katrina hit TX, and so did the next one... are you all the way up by OK that supposedly a hurricane will be just a storm by the time it hits you)


Perhaps you don't realize just how BIG Texas is. Once a hurricane hits land, it loses it's power quickly. If you're more than 100 miles from the coast, your good. Preparing for storms & preparing for a hurricane are two very different things.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

tsrwivey said:


> Perhaps you don't realize just how BIG Texas is. Once a hurricane hits land, it loses it's power quickly. If you're more than 100 miles from the coast, your good. Preparing for storms & preparing for a hurricane are two very different things.


While that may be true in your area it is not in ours. We live 250 miles inland and have felt the hand of a many of hurricanes ...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Whatever is a common bad event in your area works. Hurricanes on the east coast, earthquakes in California, it doesn't matter. The point is that most folks will not find an EMP to be credible, so if you can convince them to prepare what is credible to them, that gets the ball rolling.

Just don't expect too many successes. Most will not prepare no matter what.


----------



## hitekrdnk48 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've quit trying to convince anyone to prep. I have had some success with our adult children, but friends and coworkers have been a bust. Although I do have a couple coworkers who do prep, but not because of my prodding. I got so tired of hearing it can't happen or getting the response about just coming to my house. The people who want to come to my house were offended by my response. Now I just take care of my families needs and practice OPSEC.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

No one knows that I prep except my wife. I decided maybe 20 years ago to stop talking about it.

I only talk about prepping on forums. I also make attempts to not say to much on the forums about my personal preps. I can not understand preppers that go on TV or are willing to allow their names, locations, or security measures be published.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I wrote a story about this, and what happens when the sheeple relatives show up at YOUR door. 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/new-told-ya-so-24196/

For most people, the idea of prepping just won't fit in their little square heads. I think it was John Kennedy who said that people "enjoy the comfort of opinions without the discomfort of thinking", or something close to that.

It is not possible to force someone to think if they don't want to. :brickwall: Yes, reality can slap them upside the head, but then it's too late. Sucks to be them.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Tweto said:


> No one knows that I prep except my wife. I decided maybe 20 years ago to stop talking about it.
> 
> I only talk about prepping on forums. I also make attempts to not say to much on the forums about my personal preps. I can not understand preppers that go on TV or are willing to allow their names, locations, or security measures be published.


Yep, same here. We tell no one we prep. Well, except y'all! Now don't you feel special? :kiss:


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

*Hidden in Plain Sight*

Most of our preps are right out there in front of God and everybody else. Clothesline, woodpile, gardens, fruit trees, herb patch, grape vines, workshop (I did local farm repairs for 10 years), vast hand tool collection, cistern with hand well pump on the back porch, etc..

I just tell everyone that we are old and living on SS, so we have to cut expenses. It's not unusual here. Locals all live this way to some degree, just some more than others. I get a person now and then who says something to the effect that I am ready for about anything. Then we can talk a bit. I let them lead the conversation.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

If it's a young person you trust enough to talk to, don't be surprised if it takes several days or weeks for the seed you planted to pop above the surface. They may look like they didn't hear you or don't care, but that's not necessarily true.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

The real truth is this. Tell no one you are preparing for hard times that you are not willing to have show up at your door...expecting you to provide for them as well. Everyone you tell will show up, probably with ALL of their family, expecting your help or you to take them in. 

With family, phrase it as if you haven't started, but are thinking about it to see what their reaction is. With friends, the "what if" conversation is a good place to start. What if the president declared Marshall Law? What would we do? What if there was a hurricane, tornado, natural disaster of your choice, here? What would we do? 

Never, ever, ever reveal that you are prepping to anyone unless you are 110% certain they agree with the idea beforehand. Big mistake to do otherwise. You can ask anyone on here. We all have people we wish did not know that we are preparing for hard times. At least most of us do. The others must have showed them the bunker and forgot to let them out...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Like most of you, I do not talk to people about prepping. We might talk about how to prep and what to prep on here, but even here I do not talk about having 2 days worth of coffee, popcorn and filet mignon. 

I have told this story on here before. I have a friend who is very OCD. She cannot eat food that has been around for more than a week or two, even if it has been in her freezer or is canned and good for probably years. When there was a big snow storm coming and we were told to make sure we had food for a few days, she went to the store and the clerk who waited on her talked about the previous customer buying enough food for the end of the world. I gently used it as an opportunity to talk to her about other calamaties that had happened and people were caught without water for weeks, etc. 

I then told her about taking a CERT class and telling her they recommend having two weeks worth of food in case of such emergencies. Another friend told her the very same thing. 

She may never have any preps, but I have done my piece and so has our other friend. If she were to have two weeks worth of food, it would be better than what she has now. 

I always say talking to someone about prepping is like inviting them to come to your place when it does hit. That is the message most will get. They hear what they hear, and often it is not what we are really saying. Many people don't get this until they have spilled the beans.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

It will take a scare to wake up some folks. Then most will revert back to their old ways when the scare wears off.

Ever have a relative, friend or coworker hauled into the hospital's emergency room? They stop drinking, smoking, exercising, whatever the Doctor told them. Once the scare wore off they gradually start doing whatever it was that sent them to the hospital in the first place.

For 20 years I could not get the wife to lock the door between the house and garage. Then she let a Sweeper Salesman in the house for 2 hours! I pointed out to her that he was probability looking over our security arrangements and I wouldn't be surprised if we would have a attempted burglary in the near future.

It's been a year now since the visit from that Salesman. And bless her pea picking heart, she's been keeping the house/garage door locked!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I brought it up to E by reminding him of the big snow storm we had a few years back. Then when he started watching the news (since he was off work), he came around big time.

With others, its a reminder of that storm, the polar vortex we had this past winter, the economy, whatever. We don't say 'prepping' or 'SHTF' or anything along those lines. Its just making sure they have enough to last a week (storm) or the to last the month (economy).
When they see our clothes line, we tell them the dryer makes the house too hot (its an old one so they buy it). With the garden, food is real expensive. Same with livestock. The littles have very sensitive skin so my homemade laundry soap is explained that way.

We don't bring it up unless someone else does. Those who come to our house don't know we have a stockpile as big as we do because I am very good at hiding it. The littles know just enough that we can cook outside when its too hot to use the stove. That when the power is out, we have a certain plan for that. That when we go to my moms, they take their backpack in case we stay the night (extra clothes) or if we go on a walk they have water and snacks. They weren't initially raised the way my son is so we are raising them with our routine but if they go back to their mom, it will just be another families habits, not a major change in thinking.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

UpstateNYproud said:


> How do we do it folks? I am having trouble pulling family and friends out of the matrix. Any suggestions?


Tip #1 - Have a plan, and make a list. Yes this applies to trying to educate people about being prepared. You first have to decide who you think you CAN pull out of the "matrix". Be selective in your choices. You really have to learn how to read people.

Tip #2 - Don't come on too strong. Feel them out first if you don't know how they feel about preparedness. Be subtle in your queries and conversation. Again have a plan.

Tip #3 - At some point you do have to give up on people; relatives or otherwise. Again refer to Tip #2. Eventually you will realize no amount of discussing, arguing, pleading will change someones mind, if they don't want it to be changed. However, not all sheeple are lost causes.

I've actually become really good at planting seeds in peoples minds about what might happen. I start really slow, and if you're careful you can open their mind, and soon the person starts asking questions. Good luck.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

The time involved is a good point. For myself, there was a long time between triggering events and actually getting serous about prepping. I suspect that is true for others here as well.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UpstateNYproud said:


> How do we do it folks? I am having trouble pulling family and friends out of the matrix. Any suggestions?


You could always use some of the story-lines in different movies to maybe open up the conversations about prepping and use them in what-if questions. Last bit of news had California listed as being in a drought ( http://www.sacbee.com/2014/07/06/6534974/as-drought-persists-frustration.html ) ... combine that story with the story line from WaterBorne ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0423514/ ) and ask what they think they should do in that kind of situation. One part fact, one part fantasy but build them off of each other.

If that is not local enough for you to use, ask them what they would do without power for 2 weeks or more. Right now on the east coast of Canada, NewBrunswick is without power due to a storm knocking out power lines to the homes of approx. 250,000 people. ( http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-b...-without-power-in-n-b-37-000-in-n-s-1.2698379 ) With all that damage from a storm, NB-Power figures that there will be people that cannot fill the tanks of their cars with gas, cannot purchase groceries to fill the fridge that cannot keep the food cold.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

NaeKid said:


> You could always use some of the story-lines in different movies to maybe open up the conversations about prepping and use them in what-if questions. Last bit of news had California listed as being in a drought ( http://www.sacbee.com/2014/07/06/6534974/as-drought-persists-frustration.html ) ... combine that story with the story line from WaterBorne ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0423514/ ) and ask what they think they should do in that kind of situation. One part fact, one part fantasy but build them off of each other.
> 
> If that is not local enough for you to use, ask them what they would do without power for 2 weeks or more. Right now on the east coast of Canada, NewBrunswick is without power due to a storm knocking out power lines to the homes of approx. 250,000 people. ( http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-b...-without-power-in-n-b-37-000-in-n-s-1.2698379 ) With all that damage from a storm, NB-Power figures that there will be people that cannot fill the tanks of their cars with gas, cannot purchase groceries to fill the fridge that cannot keep the food cold.


Sandy was worse. Millions of people were without power from a week to a month. Gas stations rarely have generators. The number of downed trees was a huge headache.

Of course, for me it was a forced vacation as I had my preps.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Geek999 said:


> Sandy was worse. Millions of people were without power from a week to a month. Gas stations rarely have generators. The number of downed trees was a huge headache.
> 
> Of course, for me it was a forced vacation as I had my preps.


I guess what I was trying to point out were some of the top-headline stories for today.

People forget (or choose not to remember) quickly that Sandy happened, or Katrina ... it becomes a fairy-tale after a year or two. Here in Calgary, one year ago we had flooding. Many locals remember it like it was yesterday - but - so many have moved on with their lives that they think about it like it was a movie or story that didn't really happen. It could be their way to cope with what happened ..


----------



## UpstateNYproud (Jul 5, 2014)

All great ideas. It has taken me about three years to "wake up" myself. I don't have nearly what I should on hand for my immediate family but we are working on it. I am glad so many of you pointed out opsec. I always knew to be subtle but hadn't thought much about just how many people might come to our house looking for help.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

9/11 was worse. After 13 years lots of people working today were in middle school when it happened.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Geek999 said:


> 9/11 was worse. After 13 years lots of people working today were in middle school when it happened.


... and it is not much more of a story or a far-gone memory to those who are now in their early twenties.

I remember everything about that day - what I was doing, where I was and how it affected many travelers here in Calgary - trapped and no-where to go. Many families opened their homes to complete strangers when there wasn't a single hotel-room to be found anywhere nearby ...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

NaeKid said:


> ... and it is not much more of a story or a far-gone memory to those who are now in their early twenties.
> 
> I remember everything about that day - what I was doing, where I was and how it affected many travelers here in Calgary - trapped and no-where to go. Many families opened their homes to complete strangers when there wasn't a single hotel-room to be found anywhere nearby ...


At the same time I've had folks tell me they "get it" because they saw it on TV. It took a long time for me to translate that experience into action and I seriously doubt someone who saw it on TV and considers it an old story today ever really got it.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

As I encounter life decisions and changes, I frequently come back to something I learned in my professional training. It's called "States of Change," and it's a model that was originally developed for helping people quit smoking. But it really applies to any major decision process. Do I change careers? Get married? Buy a home? Start prepping?

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2000/0301/p1409.html

The handy thing about the model is that there are things a practitioner/doctor/therapist/familymenber can do to help people along at _every_ stage. So figure out where someone is in the process and jump in!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

notyermomma said:


> As I encounter life decisions and changes, I frequently come back to something I learned in my professional training. It's called "States of Change," and it's a model that was originally developed for helping people quit smoking. But it really applies to any major decision process. Do I change careers? Get married? Buy a home? Start prepping?
> 
> http://www.aafp.org/afp/2000/0301/p1409.html
> 
> The handy thing about the model is that there are things a practitioner/doctor/therapist/familymenber can do to help people along at _every_ stage. So figure out where someone is in the process and jump in!


I don't think that is going to work when 97% of the folks are the ones with the problem. Getting them to recognize they have an issue when most folks agree with them is a tough sell.

If you got to the point where you decided to start prepping you're fine.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I have no desire to attempt to wake anyone up when I am peddling as fast as I can to feel prepared myself. The vast majority will only wake up when they are standing on an overpass waving at the FEMA helos and wondering why the government that has so far handed them everything from food, housing and their cell phone, hasn't stopped to pluck them out of their Katrina moment. Or worst yet, loading them up to a filthy overcrowded astro dome or some other type of camp and watch each other go without food, or water or sanitation. Then and only then will the majority of this country "wake up". An even then, it will not be to help themselves but to help themselves to what ever you did to prepare for yourself. Or to expect the powers that be, come and redistribute your resources for the "Good of the whole". If you live in a metro area where the vast majority are on some type of assistance, God help you. If you live in a rural area where most people are used to doing for themselves, you may end up ok. Either way you have enough to worry about just getting as prepared as you can. It reminds me of a sign on National Park land, *"please don't feed the animals as they will grow dependent on people and will not be able to fend for themselves"*


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Human nature has two ways of delaying with a SHTF.

1. I don't want to deal with it, so if I pretend it can't exist, then it doesn't. 

Standing on your head and preaching to this group is just a waste of time. You can't convince them because in their reality a SHTF would be impossible. And since it is impossible, it doesn't exist therefore nothing to prepare for.

2. I don't want to deal with it but if I don't there will be consequences, so I face it head on and deal with it.


----------

